# Abschaltung Monitor DPMS / Konsole

## rumble

Hallo!

Mit den gentoo-sources ist es mir nicht möglich den Monitor in den

Powersave-Modus (Konsole, matroxfb oder vesafb - ohne X) zu bringen. 

Mit dem normalen Vanilla-Kernel (gleiche .config) funktioniert es dagegen

(2.6.13.4 u. 2.6.14-rc4).

Habs u.a. wie folgt getestet:

#setterm -blank 1 -powersave on

Ist das ein Bug im gentoo-kernel?

----------

## SkaaliaN

guck mal bei gentoo-wiki.da habe ich mal was dazu gelesen..unter tips und tricks oder howto.

----------

## rumble

Da habe ich wohl schon alles durch ... trotzdem danke.

Funktioniert es denn bei Dir ?

(X beenden, z.B. setterm -blank 1 -powersave powerdown -powerdown 2)

Irgendwie klemmt es an den gentoo-sources (z.B. 2.6.13-rc3) - ein Vanilla-Kernel funktioniert ohne Probleme.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe es bisher noch nicht ausprobiert. ich bin momentan auf der arbeit.ich kann es heute abend mal gerne ausprobieren und es dann hier posten!   :Wink: 

----------

## rumble

Das wäre klasse. Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob es bei jemand anderen funktioniert

(unter ACPI oder APM - mein getestetes Board hat nur ACPI)

----------

## gentop

Bei mir funktioniert es unter den normalen gentoo-sourcen wunderbar.

//gentop

----------

## rumble

danke,

APM oder ACPI?

----------

## gentop

ACPI

//gentop

----------

## rumble

sorry, dass ich nochmals nachfrage: 

Der Monitor ist definitiv im standby und nicht nur einfach geblankt?

----------

## gentop

Also meiner ist richtig aus...   :Cool: 

//gentop

----------

## dahane

xset dpms force off ?

----------

## rumble

der Rechner braucht kein X - daher kommt wohl nur setterm in Frage.

Funktioniert ja auch - nur nicht mit den gentoo-sources... vanilla verhält sich

wie es soll.

----------

## gentop

Warte mal - ich merke gerade: mein normaler Monitor geht aus - mein lcd irgendwie nicht... da schaltet er sich zwar schwarz, aber geht nicht ganz aus.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rumble

HA - genau DAS ist es!!! Thx!

----------

## gentop

Hab mal n bisschen probiert - hat aber nix gebracht... Da stellt sich mir zwangsläufig auch die Frage, wie ich meinem lcd den powerdown-modus beibringe?!? Hab da keine Idee, was man noch probieren könnte. Andere Kernel-Sourcen werde ich definitiv nicht installieren!

//gentop

----------

## rumble

Da es mit einem Vanilla funktioniert könnte man dieses Verhalten als Bug posten(?).

Vielleicht melden sich hier ja auch noch andere, die genau dieses Verhalten getestet

haben. Für reine Server ohne X finde ich dieses Feature wichtig.

----------

## JoHo42

Ich würde auch gerne meinen Bildschirm ausschalten,

bzw. in den Standby schicken.

Am besten mit einem Befehl von der Konsole.

Ich benutze APM wie geht das?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## rumble

ohne X? Falls ja, eigentlich genauso:

setterm -blank 1 -powersave on 

oder

setterm -blank 1 -powersave powerdown -powerdown 2

usw.

Hoffentlich geht er bei Dir aus  :Wink: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also nur um die verwirrung zu vergroessern  :Wink: 

ich benutze die vanilla sources (allerdings selber gepatcht mit spocks fbsplash patch) und mein monis geht auch nicht in standby/off - wird nur geblankt.

ueber xset kann ich die aber ohne probleme ausschalten. (das gleiche passiert bei meinem laptop-lcd-screen auch - gleiche kernelversion)

ich hatte die schuld aber immer auf den monitor geschoben... muesste vielleicht mal ohne den patch versuchen.... beim naechsten kernel update probier ichs mal....

----------

## b3cks

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Warte mal - ich merke gerade: mein normaler Monitor geht aus - mein lcd irgendwie nicht... da schaltet er sich zwar schwarz, aber geht nicht ganz aus.  

 

Hab genau dasselbe Problem mit meinem Notebook. Ich könnte aber schwören, dass es irgendwann mal ging.

X geht, Console nicht.

----------

## gentop

Also ich krieg meinen Monitor jetzt ausgeschaltet  :Wink:  Ich habe zu meiner Radeon Mobility M6 LY einfach die "radeontool" emerged. Da gibts ein Kommando zum kompletten Abschalten  :Cool: 

//gentop

----------

## gentop

Achso: Das Kommando ist

```
radeontool light off
```

Vorsicht: Wenn man das eintippt, muss man blind

```
radeontool light on
```

eintippen, samit der Bildschirm wieder angeht...

//gentop

----------

## rumble

ok, kann was nützen falls man eine ATI hat ... 

sollte aber unter VESA/DPMS egal sein.

aber:

sofern es am kernel, bzw. event. am fbsplash-patch liegt, würden wir im dunklen tappen

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

leider funktioniert der Befehl bei mir nicht.

Das ganze endet in einer Fehlermeldung.

Der X-Server läuft, ich möchte halt einen Befehl haben der den Bildschirm

abschaltet, damit ich das ganze über ein Lirckommando abschalten kann.

So könnte ich Musik höhren hätte aber nicht das Leuchten des Bildschirmes.

peace linux # setterm -blank 0 -powersave on

cannot (un)set powersave mode

peace linux # setterm -blank 1 -powersave on

cannot (un)set powersave mode

Der Kernel sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

Power Management support on !!!

Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL) ON

APM (Advance Power Management) BIOS support on

Alles andere ist aus, vielleicht habe ich da was vergessen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> leider funktioniert der Befehl bei mir nicht.
> 
> Das ganze endet in einer Fehlermeldung.
> ...

 

fuer X nimm xset. steht weiter oben.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

xset dpms force off

Funktioniert!!!!

Jetzt endlich Musik ohne das helle Zimmer.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mrsteven

An alle, bei denen der Bildschirm nicht ausgeht: Probiert das mal ohne Framebuffer-Treiber im Kernel. Ich hatte den vor einiger Zeit mal drin und das gleiche festgestellt. Seit ich den Treiber wegen noch ein paar anderen Problemen im Zusammenspiel mit den ati-drivers deaktiviert habe schaltet sich mein Bildschirm brav aus.

----------

## gentop

Danke! Werde das mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.

//gentop

----------

## rumble

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> An alle, bei denen der Bildschirm nicht ausgeht: Probiert das mal ohne Framebuffer-Treiber im Kernel. Ich hatte den vor einiger Zeit mal drin und das gleiche festgestellt. Seit ich den Treiber wegen noch ein paar anderen Problemen im Zusammenspiel mit den ati-drivers deaktiviert habe schaltet sich mein Bildschirm brav aus.

 

Das würde aber noch immer nicht erklären warum ein Vanilla-Kernel mit Framebuffer funktioniert.

Ich habe das mit dem vesafb und matroxfb getestet. Das ganze muss an einem (gentoo-?)patch liegen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

hab letzte nacht meinen kernel neu gebacken, und gleich mal den fbsplash rausgelassen. geht aber immer noch nicht.

wie gesagt, ich glaube auch dass es mit dem monitor zu tun hat. oder vielleicht auch der graka.

kennt jemand ein aequivalent zum radeontool fuer nvidia-karten?

----------

## rumble

dann wüsste ich auch nicht ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zusammenfassend:

Bei mir funktioniert der Standby durch setterm -powersave ... auf der Konsole

mit folgenden Komponenten:

Matrox- oder NVidia-Graka

matrox- oder vesafb

verschiedene Bildschirme (TFT,CRT)

Vanilla-Kernel

Es funktioniert nicht, sobald man den Vanilla-Kernel mit den gentoo-sources ersetzt.

----------

